# Schutzhund Commands - When Are They Used



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

Here I go, I was developing a Training LOG (or trying to). So I thought I would start out with a list of commands and I figured two common Command Sets are the Schutzhund and the CGC commands. Yes, I know they are for completely different goals. Anyway, here is a list of Schutzhund commands I found. I have only observed two schutzhund trials and then only the obedience and a little of the protection; so I am not too familiar with the whole sport. I do have a couple questions about the command. Particularly when are certain commands used during the trials, if at all. The commands that are red and bolded are the ones I would like some enlightenment on. Thanks. This link is where I found the commands.

http://www.mittelwest.com/German%20Shepherd%20Dog%20Schutzhund%20commands.htm

Sit
Down
Stand
Come / Here
Stay
Fetch / Bring
Jump
Go Out
Track
Guard
*<span style="color: #FF0000">Bite</span>*
Out / Let Go
Speak / Bark
*<span style="color: #FF0000">Narcotics / Dope
Find Narcotics
Blind Search</span>*
Crate
*<span style="color: #FF0000">Go Outside
Go Inside
Go Ahead
What's Going On</span>*
Good
No / Phui (Fooey)
Don't Do That. (Uh-Uh)
OK
Eat
Helper - Stand Still
*<span style="color: #FF0000">Article Search</span>*
Leave It

I know some commands are not usd during the trials themselves (Crate, Leave It, Speak, Phui, Don't DO That, etc) How about the others. And why things like "Narcotics and Find Narcotics" they seem to me to be the same command. Of CCourse Watch / Focus are not even on the list and for some reason, I thought they were actual Schutzhund commads.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

With the exception of the blind search command, none of the the ones in red would be used at a SchH trial. Handlers used to be able to use a bite command, but are no longer allowed to. Even on the long bite when the dog is sent across the field to engage the helper, no bite command is allowed any longer.

A blind search command, usually revier or voran, is used for searching the blinds in protection.

If pursuing the separate article search titles (STP) an article search command, as opposed to a track command, would be appropriate. But those are a separate set of titles, not SchH. No article command is allowed on the articles on the tracks in SchH.

As far as a focus/watch command, this is used in training, but is not allowed in trial. People often do it as a handler help (and there will be a point deduction if the judge hears). And it can be used to get the dog's attention during the down time in between exercises. But as far as actual commands used in trial, focus is supposed to be a natural part of heeling, and only the heel command is allowed. To say both focus and heel as commands when on the clock would result in a point deduction for a double command or handler help.

Several of the others on the list also would not be used in an actual trial, but are of course an important part of training.


----------

